

REST For the Wicked - karangoeluw
http://sudosoldiers.github.io/rest/#/

======
jameswyse
Nice list of words.

~~~
karangoeluw
[http://i.imgur.com/TJaL85e.png](http://i.imgur.com/TJaL85e.png)

